# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gestopt Venlafaxine retard 75mg

## Atleet

Nou mensen ik wilde stoppen met mijn AD en moet zeggen dat het tot
37,5mg goed ging. Ik voelde mij zelfs weer de oude op 37,5mgna iets meer dan1 week.
Meer praten, meer dingen weer opnemen en actiever.
Verder wijnig bijwerkingen en voelde mij goed voor nog eens 7 dagen.
Na 2 weken dus ook geen 37,5mg meer maar 0mg.

Maar nu neem ik ongeveer 2 dagen helemaal niets meer.
Dag 1. Ik werd duizelig bij het bewegen van mijn hoofd en kijrg daar bij aparte
schokjes ofzo, ik kan het niet beter uitleggen.

Dag 2. Precies het zelfde als dag 2 alleen snel geprikkeld en sagerijnig.
Ik voel me verder niet depri maar het is ook geen fijn gevoel
wat ik wel heb.

Nu vraag ik mij af of ik mij nog minder ga voelen lichamelijk en geesterlijk
en hoe lang blijven deze bijwerkingen van het niet nemen meer van
Venlafaxine retard?

----------


## dotito

@Atleet,

Hallo,

Van het AD venlafaxine weet ik persoonlijk niet veel af. Is wel zo dat je stopt met AD dat het normaal is dat je in begin nevenwerkingen ondervind. Toen ik een paar jaar geleden stopte met mijn AD had ik ook verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen. Natuurlijk reageert ieder lichaam anders en heeft het tijd nodig om te wennen. Ik zou het in ieder geval rustig aan afbouwen en zeker niet te vlug gaan. Het vraagt enorm veel tijd en geduld van een mens om weer zonder AD in het leven te staan. 

Misschien is met je arts overleggen voor een medicament om tijdelijk die overbrugging te overlappen. Toen ik gestopt ben heeft mijn arts mij "tijdelijk"een kalmeringsmiddel gegeven voor de momenten dat ik me echt slecht of prikkelbaar voelde. En zo ben ik na verloop van tijd met alles kunnen stoppen. 

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte en als er iets is horen we het wel.

groetjes do

----------


## Atleet

Dotito thnx. Ik heb verder niet het idee dat ik gelijk wat nodig ben tijdens het afkicken van dit spul. Ik zie het wel even een weekje aan want ben niet angstig ofzo alleen wel prikkelbaar. Ik zal het de tijd gunnen en mocht het wel te negatief uitpakken dan vraag ik om gunsten bij de arts (spychiater). Alllen dit gevoel ken ik gewoon niet, nooit eerder gehad ook. Dat duizelig zijn en schokjes en dat je jezelf niet bent, ik probeer dit maar te zien als een ervaring rijker. Echter zal ik hoe dan ook niet meer trug willen an de AD want
ik wil mijn eigen ik weer trug vinden want ik weet niet meer hoe ik was ervoor na al die tijd. Jullie horen nog .....

----------


## dotito

Hoe lang heb je AD genomen? Weet je..... als je het de tijd geeft komt het wel goed hoor. Maar kan wel begrijpen dat je het een beangstigend gevoel vind. Ik heb die schokjes nooit gehad, maar een kennis van mij wel. Ik was alleen zeer prikkelbaar en snel geïrriteerd. Succes....

----------


## Atleet

Poe een jaartje die effexor er mijn spychiater zij dat ik in 2 weken tijd af kan bouwen vanaf 75mg. Het gevoel is verder niet meer erger geworden alleen een beetje een grieperig gevoel er bij momenteel. Morgen toch maar weer gaan trainen want nu heb ik al 3 dagen niet mijn training kunnen doen.

----------


## Atleet

Ik zou begin aankomende maand een opleiding starten maaris het een goede keuze van mij om deze naar voorjaar 2012 te plaatsen. Gezien ik niet weet waneer ik mij weer de oude voel?

----------


## Atleet

Ik ben nu een week verder en voel me ook al een stuk fitter lichamelijk weer.
De duizelingen en het kater gevoel zijn zo'n beetje weg en ik ga vanaf vandaag weer meer trainen. Ik heb voorige week nog wel wat getraind maar niet zo veel.

----------


## dotito

@Atleet,

Fijn dat je je een beetje beter voelt... :Wink:

----------


## Atleet

Ik lijk weer helemaal de oude zoals vroeger. Niet meer afgevlakt 
en ik vind alles veel leuker dan met die medicijnen en doe weer meer dingen.
Die troep heeft zowel mijn depressie als de rest onderdrukt waar door ik weinig intresses had in leuke gezellige dingen en alles een beetje aan mij langs liet gaan.
Dit medicijn wil ik dus ook nooit weer want het afkicken is ook een drama en je
iintresses in belangrijke dingen en leuke dingen verwijnen.

Ik dacht dat ik weer depri zou worden, maar dat hoord geloof ik bij het afkicken.
Lichamelijk klachten zijn helemaal weg alleen ben ik wel wat druk soms.

----------


## bobazoe

Hoi Atleet

Ik weet niet of je nog op de site zit, maar zou graag willen wetenof het nog steeds goed met je gaat? Ik ben ongeveer 10 jr aan de efexor/velafaxine en wil ook heel graag afkicken! Heb de laatste tijd meer last van die schokjes in m hoofd, terwijl ik ze nog steeds neem?! Het is bij mij best heftig en lees allemaal horror verhalen dat het zo moeilijk is om ermee te stoppen, omdat de afkick verschijnselen killing zijn.
Hoop wat van je te horen

gr Natasja

----------


## zenith31

Hey forum! 

Ik heb venlafaxine retard 75mg gekregen voor mijn asperger syndrome. Het zou alles wat makkelijker maken werd me verteld. Heeft ook best goed gewerkt alleen word ik agressief ervan. En zweet me een bult savonds in bed. Heb nu nieuwe medicijnenen gekregen. Risperdal 0.5mg. Waar ik een beter gevoel over heb dan 75mg. Wil er daarom graag vanaf. Me pillen zijn op en zit nu 3 dagen zonder. Het afkicken is begonnen. Cold-turkey. Tot nu toe het zelfde als andere mee maakte. Schokken enzo afwezigheid. 

Als er interesse voor is zal ik het verloop posten van mijn bevindingen. 

Grt 
Zenith

----------


## dieleman

Hallo, Ik ben zelf bezig met het afbouwen van venlafaxine. Ik heb de zelfde problemen ondervonden namelijk dat het vrijwel zonder problemen ging tot 37.5 miligram. Daarna moest ik volgens de arts om de andere dag 37.5 miligram nemen voor de duur van 14 dagen en daarna niets meer.Ik heb dit geprobeerd maar dat was niet te doen. Ik ging steeds op en neer! De ene dag dat ik de capsule nam ging het redelijk en de volgende dag wanner ik hem niet innam dan voelde ik mij beroerd. Ik heb dit een week volgehouden maar merkte geen verbetering. Ik heb ook nog kontakt opgenomen met mijn arts om te vragen of de capsules van 37.5 miligram nog gedeeld door de helft te verkrijgen waren maar volgens haar is dit niet mogelijk. Nu heb ik zelf lege capsules bij de apotheker gekocht en heb de capsules van 37.5 zelf gedeeld in aparte capsuletjes van 18 miligram. Ik ben deze nu sinds een aantal dagen aan het innemen met het voornemen om dit ongeveer een maand te doen en tot zover bevalt het me zeer goed. Ik voel nog wel een beetje de afkickverschijnselen maar een heel stuk minder. Na een maand deel ik de capsules nog een keer door de helft en dan slik ik nog een maand 9 miligram en daarna niets meer. Ik raad iedereen aan die bezig is met het afbouwen van venlafaxine om er de tijd voor te nemen. Ik heb er zelf een jaar over gedaan om van 150 miligram naar 18 miligram te komen en er uitendelijk mee te stoppen Ik bedoel als je ze al 6 0f 7 jaar slikt wat maakt een jaar dan uit. Vele Groetjes en sterkte met het afbouwen. Cor

----------


## zenith31

Hoop dat het u zal lukken. Ikzelf heb nu nergens meer last van. Moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik het geen jaren heb gebruikt.

----------


## shoeby

Ik ben de venlafaxine 75 mg. twee keer achter elkaar vergeten en eigenlijk voelde dit best prettig. Ik ben dus ook maar niet meer begonnen. Ik heb wel bijwerkingen zoals geagiteerd zijn, druk in mijn hoofd (een soort rush), raak zeer gefrustreerd omdat de dagen zo snel gaan... Maar ik voel weer!! Met die venlafaxine had ik eigenlijk een beetje een "matte" grondstemming. Ik ben alleen bang met de verhalen over bijvoorbeeld psychoses...daar zit ik natuurlijk niet op te wachten. Maar ik ben 6 juni gestopt, bijna een week verder... Weet iemand hoe lang het duurt voordat de bijwerkingen stoppen?

----------


## linday

Voor mij dit medicijn echt een elende, maar dat valt bij iedereen anders. ik lag nachten wakker, ontzettend zweten, kon niet naar buiten (en ik nam dit middel om beter te slapen). achteraf bleek het erg gebruikelijk te zijn dat je dit middel neemt samen met een oxazepam o.i.d om rustig te blijven. Mijn huisarts had dit niet voorgeschreven (weinig kennis denk ik) en was er erg op tegen. ik ben er na 4 dagen mee gestopt.

----------

